# Indian Head any suggestions?



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Anglers! This is my first post of the season. The temps are slightly up and they're calling for even more sun tomorrow, with that in mind, I'm venturing out to my new area, Indian Head and the surrounding waters. 

I've been doing some homework on General Smallwood State Park, Sweden Port Marina and Mattawoman. I'm hunting for any in season fish, so I'm thinking Perch, Catfish and what else?

I'm about to head out and hopefully grab some bloodworms, grass shrimp and a few 3,4oz weights after the move I haven't finished digging thru all my gear yet. Today it's bait and tackle. I'm fishing tomorrow! BoooYaaaaa!

I'm looking for suggestions. I will also update you all on the happenings. I'm excited about getting my lines wet. I hope everyone gets out and tosses a few. A day fishing beats a day working! Tight Lines.

TW


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Hello. I work on the base and have fished the shoreline of the area for about 10 years now. A decent shore spot for action is at the end of the rt 210, take a left on mattingly ave and at the end of that is a boat landing and some fishing piers. If you use a standard double hook bottom rig, number 2 or 4 hooks and bait, you can catch catfish, bullhead and perhaps some perch and crappie. Minnows for crappie. There are some snags there, so cast to the middle of the creek and be sure to reel in fairly fast to avoid the weedy shallows. You can also follow the path past the piers, go past the townhomes to the end and there is a good shore spot there too if you don't mind fishing without a bench seat like the piers have. Don't know if anything is biting now, yellow perch won't showup until March and the white perch a week after. Nightcrawlers will catch anything and everything there, including big carp. I have caught catfish there on like 6 different baits including french fries. I have only fished smallwood state park a few times, caught bass on the pier pilings. I have heard good things about fishing there for crappie in March-April. Probably now as well. They'll stock nearby Myrtle Grove pond with trout in the next few months. Check the DNR website for more info on that. Good luck!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

click the hotspots link above & you will find piscataway park in accokeek.great fishin.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> click the hotspots link above & you will find piscataway park in accokeek.great fishin.


I was just texting my bro to see if he wanted to shoot out there tomorrow morning have not been there since early last season.. have you been there in a while?..


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> click the hotspots link above & you will find piscataway park in accokeek.great fishin.


I was just texting my bro to see if he wanted to shoot out there tomorrow morning have not been there since early last season.. have u been there recently?


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> click the hotspots link above & you will find piscataway park in accokeek.great fishin.


I've fished Piscataway plenty of times. I've caught a ton of cat and a few perch. I saw a guy pull in a Pickerel there and heard tales of bass. My gears all ready and so am I. I will report back. Stay tuned. Football season us over, let the fishing commence!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you Mepps! I'll let you know what I find. I cruised the area today while scoring some nights and bait shrimp. I have to have at least 2 kinds of bait, it makes me feel like I'm doing doing something even if I'm not lol

Your advice is greatly appreciated!

Tight lines.

TW


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

No great news to report. I got to the pier about 7. Burrrr it was still below freezing. There was hardly any wind. Wind would've made it pretty much unbearable. I cast my first line of the year, but nothing was biting. Guys putting their Jon Boat in the water told me the channel goes to 20ft in some spots. This was good news for future fishing. It was nice getting out, just too cold for a long stay without any bites. I met some good people with the same intentions of testing the water. How did I end up with 3 left gloves and not a single right-hand lol.

I'll try again next weekend. It can only get better. 

Tight Lines.

TW


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone fishing in the area today? I'm headed out to toss a line.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok so last Sunday i tired accokeek pier. I caught nada, but there was much catfish pulled in, in fact the a couple guys pulled in like 15-20 cats and some were 12-15lbs. I saw a few perch get pulled in, but they were tiny, I'm talking 6 inches, throwbacks. 

If you've ever been to accokeek pier you'd know location is very very important, but to come up with nada means i was doing something very wrong. I was using 2/3 hooks and nigh crawlers. I thought catfish hit on anything even French fries lol

Should I downsize the hooks because i'm targeting perch? What size hooks should I be using? Are night crawlers the right bait? I'm also thinking that location is best for catfish so maybe I should nix the accokeek pier. I'm looking for suggestions. I will be fishing somewhere Sunday and would like to do a little better than the skunk fever I experienced last weekend. 

I need a little help here....


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

What's good man we've talked on here before... first thing first.. what side are you fishing off of on that pier? If your fishing at the top right of the pier that is the good side.. Top left side of Pier has a cable.. and even if you did hook something you have a good chance of getting hung up.. Are you fishing off the sides of the pier walking up?? If so I have not really seen to much action off the sides of the pier... if you was Bass fishing, I heard they Bass can be caught off of artificial bait...

Now if you are fishing on the top right hand side of the pier distance can matter a little bit, so you wanna try to cast a decent distance, all you need is nightcrawlers ... I can never remember the # hooks I use but you don't need big hooks to catch a big catfish.. What I can tell you is circle hooks works pretty good for Cats...

There is a spot about 10 mins from there, which produces better fishing in my opinion, but it's located in the cut, and not a pier. I can't describe really how to get there because I don't know any of the street names.. If you PM me maybe we can make a trip out there I'm in Ft. Wash too check my pics the Cats are all from the spot I'm talking about.. EDIT the place I'm talking about is Piscataway Park.. which is mentioned a couple of post up


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you mean the shore spot where in the summer they toss horse shoes and drink beer? :beer: I've been there before, but never caught much or even seen much caught, but then again the times I went, the fishermen seemed more concerned with drinking than fishing. 

You're right about Accokeek pier and the cable on the left! I learned that last season lol. The middle pier straight out seems to produce decent fish, but yeah nothing beats the right corner. Of course the right corner was packed. I ended up casting 10ft or so from the corner. Good conversation. Nothing biting. 

Id rather catch panfish. Any spots in the area holding anything besides catfish?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> Do you mean the shore spot where in the summer they toss horse shoes and drink beer? :beer: I've been there before, but never caught much or even seen much caught, but then again the times I went, the fishermen seemed more concerned with drinking than fishing.
> 
> You're right about Accokeek pier and the cable on the left! I learned that last season lol. The middle pier straight out seems to produce decent fish, but yeah nothing beats the right corner. Of course the right corner was packed. I ended up casting 10ft or so from the corner. Good conversation. Nothing biting.
> 
> Id rather catch panfish. Any spots in the area holding anything besides catfish?


yea that is the spot... and the people your referring too are the "regulars" (half fish and half watch), so they all know each other.. good group of people though but anyway.. my problems with the pier is..

A. small space.. if there is more than 2 people on the pier I don't even wanna fish there since the left side is a no go.

B. if you did catch a big catfish, it would probably be hard to even get it up on the pier unless you walked it all the way down the pier.

the other spot is BEST during HIGH TIDE.. (that really matters over there).. also distance is also key there.. I rarely fish there and don't catch any fish (i'm having a hard time imagining that right now).. Fish behind either of the two park benches those spots seem to be gold... I would def give that spot a try again.. YES the regulars can be a lil nuisance in terms of playing horseshoes here and there and that is usually when its slow and I believe they come out on Sunday so other days are usually cool. All n All since I found that spot I have not been to the Pier since (then again if there is more than 2 people on that Pier I'm not gonna fish there anyway)... In those waters it's pretty much Catfish, Carp, and perch (Mainly Catfish though)


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Ok I will respond*

If you guys like to cast out enjoy some nice cats and perch then you should fish Warf Rd. In Accokeek. 

Simple double rig and some silver spiner hooks and nitecrawlers. 
Maybe 2 oz of lead and a long rod. 

You fish 15 feet from your car.

Fish should start this weekend. Tide matters. High tide going out is best.

Capt Mike


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

smallwood is good for fresh water and i was impressed how nice the views were.

purse state - is this really a park or a swamp? it's scary out there

calvert cliffs - tried to find it one sat and was told i had to park at the picnic site and walk through the woods in order to reach water.

i'm in fairfax va and been tryin to find somewhere closer other than point lookout or ocean city?

anyone know where a good spot to catch blues and rocks near alexandria?


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

i was told about a place off of 210 and glymont which leads to river view or river side? heard the fishing was good there and so was the crabbing. it's a neighborhood that leads you to cliffs over the potomac but it's fenced. anyone else know what' i'm talking about? look like mansion that was deserted


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

capt mike is that place you talking about public or private? what do you catch there? is it crowded ? can you give me directions there is good? what do you use for bait?


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> yea that is the spot... and the people your referring too are the "regulars" (half fish and half watch), so they all know each other.. good group of people though but anyway.. my problems with the pier is..
> 
> A. small space.. if there is more than 2 people on the pier I don't even wanna fish there since the left side is a no go.
> 
> ...


Snatcha -

I'm going to practice on my casting distance. I think that's where I could see better results regardless of where I fish. I will be trying that spot again and you're right, if you can avoid a crowded area, then why not do that? I don't have any problem with fishing with the other guys tossing horseshoes and drinking beer. I have a good time with them, but I came to fish. After having a short conversation I look up and its been an hour and no ones watching their rods lol Buck is my guy at that spot and I've met many others. All of them are good people! I'm just focused on being a better fisherman, I already know how to drink beer lmao!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

captmikestarrett said:


> If you guys like to cast out enjoy some nice cats and perch then you should fish Warf Rd. In Accokeek.
> 
> Simple double rig and some silver spiner hooks and nitecrawlers.
> Maybe 2 oz of lead and a long rod.
> ...


I will definetly give it a try Capt. I have alot to learn about casting, baits and technique. I'm looking forward to not necessarily slaying slabs of fish, but just getting up to speed where I know what the heck I'm doing and how to better target fish, besides, there's water surrounding me here in Indian Head, why drive to PLO or Mata or the Coke? I'll be out there somewhere this weekend and hopefully I'll have a good story to tell.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

tripleheetheet said:


> i was told about a place off of 210 and glymont which leads to river view or river side? heard the fishing was good there and so was the crabbing. it's a neighborhood that leads you to cliffs over the potomac but it's fenced. anyone else know what' i'm talking about? look like mansion that was deserted


You might be talking about River Watch. It's right off 210, but I haven't seen the rocks you're talking about. Google Earth might help.


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

*Warf Rd. In Accokeek*

Where is Warf Rd. In Accokeek. How do you get there.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

ljeffer said:


> Where is Warf Rd. In Accokeek. How do you get there.


Off 210, take Bryants Point to Farmington to Warf Rd

http://maps.google.com/maps?rls=com...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ8gEwAA


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

is that warf road public access area or private property or park? is there a pier there or is it shore fishing? what is caught there?


twcraw do you have a link to where the river watch is ? i ended up at a larged gated mansion which had a road that went down from the cliff to the water. can you pinpoint what the river watch is? any luck around 210 so far, i'll do the searching with you but i gave up on 210 cuz looking for saltwater fish. is the river watch place part of chapman state park?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> Snatcha -
> 
> I'm going to practice on my casting distance. I think that's where I could see better results regardless of where I fish. I will be trying that spot again and you're right, if you can avoid a crowded area, then why not do that? I don't have any problem with fishing with the other guys tossing horseshoes and drinking beer. I have a good time with them, but I came to fish. After having a short conversation I look up and its been an hour and no ones watching their rods lol Buck is my guy at that spot and I've met many others. All of them are good people! I'm just focused on being a better fisherman, I already know how to drink beer lmao!


yea at that spot distance and tide matters because the water is real shallow in that area... I felt the same way about the horseshoes throwing etc... but then i actually got to know the regulars and found myself playing with them from time to time.. BUCK is like a legend at that spot and he has put me onto a lot of game out there.. and when were both out there its usually between me and him in terms of catching fish but like I said its distance ... and Buck knows how to cast far... a lot further than me, but I can get it out there just enough to catch fish consistently like him.. also meant to mention earlier I have caught bass out there about 10 - 15 feet from shore (high tide that is).. so you can throw some artificial lures while u wait for your big rods to hit..


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

My son and I hit the shoreline spot in Accokeek today. High tide was expected about 3:30 so we got there around 1:30 and stayed until about 6:00. Things were slow for most of the day. Everyone was saying how hard they were hitting just yesterday. People started leaving around 4:30. Actually there was just my son and I and one other fisherman. It gave me a chance to try out my 15ft rod. Practice Practice Practice. We stuck it out and around 5:00 I got my first catch of the year. A small perch. 5 minutes later I landed the biggest Cat of the day. Just before packing up my son landed a 10 inch Perch. Talk about timing. It was a high-note to leave on.

I met a forum member, Croaker D. I always ask other fishermen if they've heard of Pier and Surf and I tell him what a cool group of people are on this site. If you get a chance hit me up D. I nailed one....finally lol 

Oh yeah, as usual Buck was there tossing back a few and catching a few. Buck caught 3 nice sized Cats which he gave me to fill my cooler. It was a good day out on the water and convenient considering I was home in 20 minutes. The only hassle was cleaning the catfish, which take forever to die lol I had to google ways to kill them so I could filet them. I fried up some nuggets to go with dinner and stuffed the rest in the freezer.

It was a good day. Thanks Snatcha and Capt for the tip. I do like that spot better than the pier down the road. It got crowded for a minute, but nothing jammed packed like that pier and it's one tiny money spot lol.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, hey the wait paid off! My day was over after i snap that $150 pole. I was hot and that was my q. Man we have to get up and tear them up it only gets better with the warmer weather!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> My son and I hit the shoreline spot in Accokeek today. High tide was expected about 3:30 so we got there around 1:30 and stayed until about 6:00. Things were slow for most of the day. Everyone was saying how hard they were hitting just yesterday. People started leaving around 4:30. Actually there was just my son and I and one other fisherman. It gave me a chance to try out my 15ft rod. Practice Practice Practice. We stuck it out and around 5:00 I got my first catch of the year. A small perch. 5 minutes later I landed the biggest Cat of the day. Just before packing up my son landed a 10 inch Perch. Talk about timing. It was a high-note to leave on.
> 
> I met a forum member, Croaker D. I always ask other fishermen if they've heard of Pier and Surf and I tell him what a cool group of people are on this site. If you get a chance hit me up D. I nailed one....finally lol
> 
> ...


ahh thats great... Buck is usually there on SUN.. I meant to tell u if you saw Buck to say hello for me... he never remembers my name (jus say the young long haired guy with the silver grand marquis lol) R.I.P my car why I have not made a fishing trip this season so far... anyway when I can get my lil bro out maybe I will see u out in Accokeek until PLO and SPSP start jumping off.. oh another great tip i forgot to mentioned is use those small perch and eels people catch there as cut bait... big difference then using nightcrawlers..


----------



## Ray (May 8, 2001)

*Fenced area near Glymont*

I think you are referring to the Ritter mansion that is accessable thru Pot Heights. I used to live there. Take some fresh herring to that spot in April and see what you can catch.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

the mansion is gated and locked and can't get in there. ray can you give me good directions from 210 south,, and then?


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I hit Farmington at 8am Saturday morning. The bite was slow, but I did manage a few hookups and scored a couple cats and a perch. I was using grass shrimp and night crawlers, the nc's were more productive. I ran into Croakerd and we traded some tips and practiced distance casting. I met another PSer, Fishhunter. Fishhunter is a good man. He taught me some knot tying tricks and pulled my collar to different hook options. The circle hook is good but the J and Kale hooks are also good for certain situations/ fish types. All in all, we were there to shake the cobwebs out and enjoy day. I've got no complaints. 

This weeks assignment: Pick up some power pro for my surf rod.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

HEY TW: Just logged on to see what the word was and saw that you had been on. Sure was nice meeting up with you and Croaker D. Enjoyed fishing with you guys and pickiing up and passing on some info. Look forward to seeing you all on the water again. The two bros that were with me can't wait to get back down there. It was there first time fishing in the area, and man are they "gung ho" now. LOL Think I did a better job of hooking them than the fish I caught. I'm sure I have a couple more fishing partners now. Keep your lines tight, and we'll be seein ya around. FISHHUNTER


----------



## Ray (May 8, 2001)

Tripleheetheet,

Rt 210 south. Right onto Glymont Rd. Follow straight and turn right onto the road before Glymont steers left and becomes Cedar Lane. I think the road name is Green something? There should be a small parking lot/area there near some houses that you should be able to park at. Go thru the woods and down the embankment to the rivers edge and you are there. You will be a little northwest of the mansion at that pont.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Ray said:


> Tripleheetheet,
> 
> Rt 210 south. Right onto Glymont Rd. Follow straight and turn right onto the road before Glymont steers left and becomes Cedar Lane. I think the road name is Green something? There should be a small parking lot/area there near some houses that you should be able to park at. Go thru the woods and down the embankment to the rivers edge and you are there. You will be a little northwest of the mansion at that pont.


Triple:

Google Earth is your friend


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

earl of DC said:


> click the hotspots link above & you will find piscataway park in accokeek.great fishin.


I agree with the earl of DC. Piscataway is one of my favorite spots for big cats and white perch with occasional striper thrown in. Can get crowded though. Stay away from the left side of the pier.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Helloooo....Lucy I Home!

Who's fishing in the cold Saturday? Me. That's who Lol :fishing:


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Wasup TW, you have a fishing fever huh? I just got over mine  been at it since early january (picking and choosing my days wisely)because I have had frozen rod guides this year already and them temps with wind factor has just been to cold! Have been fishing at the pier but mostly some of the back creeks and a few new holes that have produced some nice yp early! The pier has been off and on with wp have cuaght a few nice wp 10-12'' on bloodworms! I fished the pier earlier this week and didn't even get a bite but got to meet EARL OF DC and chat for a while. Earl don't forget to let me know when its time for Roe!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

mepps3 said:


> Hello. I work on the base and have fished the shoreline of the area for about 10 years now. A decent shore spot for action is at the end of the rt 210, take a left on mattingly ave and at the end of that is a boat landing and some fishing piers. If you use a standard double hook bottom rig, number 2 or 4 hooks and bait, you can catch catfish, bullhead and perhaps some perch and crappie. Minnows for crappie. There are some snags there, so cast to the middle of the creek and be sure to reel in fairly fast to avoid the weedy shallows. You can also follow the path past the piers, go past the townhomes to the end and there is a good shore spot there too if you don't mind fishing without a bench seat like the piers have. Don't know if anything is biting now, yellow perch won't showup until March and the white perch a week after. Nightcrawlers will catch anything and everything there, including big carp. I have caught catfish there on like 6 different baits including french fries. I have only fished smallwood state park a few times, caught bass on the pier pilings. I have heard good things about fishing there for crappie in March-April. Probably now as well. They'll stock nearby Myrtle Grove pond with trout in the next few months. Check the DNR website for more info on that. Good luck!!


Their website says they are closed - any idea of when they open? Thanks.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> Wasup TW, you have a fishing fever huh? I just got over mine  been at it since early january (picking and choosing my days wisely)because I have had frozen rod guides this year already and them temps with wind factor has just been to cold! Have been fishing at the pier but mostly some of the back creeks and a few new holes that have produced some nice yp early! The pier has been off and on with wp have cuaght a few nice wp 10-12'' on bloodworms! I fished the pier earlier this week and didn't even get a bite but got to meet EARL OF DC and chat for a while. Earl don't forget to let me know when its time for Roe!


Hey D! The fishing fever is in full blast! LOL! I ended up at Marshall Hall. I don't want to miss the YP run. Last year I caught the WP run there but only could snag a few YP. I ran into Brooks. Brooks was giving me advice on some other spots and of course I was able to shake the cobwebs off! It was a great Saturday. The sun crawled out, the winds were calm, all we needed was for thr calendar to say March instead of February LOL. Weather permitting I'll be out next weekend. It's on! Where's Fish Hunter? I'm thinking about hitting some spots off 227. 225. 224. I need I learn how to fish lures with a light action rod. Don't get me wrong, the surf rods and heaving are cool, but I need to expand my skills. Let's mix it up! Pm me your cell sir. Mine is still the same. Here Fishy, Fishy Fishyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Their website says they are closed - any idea of when they open? Thanks.


 That would be news to me. I'll try to swing by. I live in the area. Oh yes, there are alot of snags there. Snag monster in effect.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey TW: See you broke out of the house and ran into ole' Brooks. He and I maintain contact all the time and he called a told me about running in to ya. Been wanting to get into the yellows myself, but all the reports seem to put them up north., so I haven been venturing out just yet. Still having problems with my shoulders. Gotta go see about them on Thursday and get some pain management. Hope to be out somewhere this week-end, and run into you or CD, or both. Leave some for me if ya find 'em.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone thinking of fishing in the area this weekend just Pm me. I will be hunting crappies, Bass and YP's.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

If I were in that area I would look up Captain Mike.
http://www.indianheadcharters.com/


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Fred's Sporting Goods on 301 has bull minnows. I hope they last until tomorrow. It was too windy today. Let's hope Sunday has calmer winds.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

They should make it tonight tw!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Grrrrr.....I need redemption for the one lonely cat I caught last week which I returned to the Mighty Potomac!!!!

Anyone fishing in the area?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to head there today (Piscataway) around 2. Might also try Waysons or Columbia beach.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Might go there tomorrow......I'm a busy man these days.......


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Might go there tomorrow......I'm a busy man these days.......


Udaman Pete! On the Potomac in Indian Head, I managed a couple 4-5lb cats, a couple yellow perch, 2 more given to me yellow perch and a bluegill.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

twcrawford said:


> Udaman Pete! On the Potomac in Indian Head, I managed a couple 4-5lb cats, a couple yellow perch, 2 more given to me yellow perch and a bluegill.


Try this spot if you get a chance......

<a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=38.711069,-77.07223&spn=0.001465,0.00228&z=18&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

Use a whole or half fish for bait. 5/0 - 7/0 hook (non circle)

Catch the outgoing tide. 

Hang on!


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

mallows bay a lil further down from smallwood st prk.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Try this spot if you get a chance......
> 
> <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=38.711069,-77.07223&spn=0.001465,0.00228&z=18&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>
> 
> ...


I'm going to take your advice Pete  

*Good looking out!*


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

twcrawford said:


> I'm going to take your advice Pete
> 
> *Good looking out!*


This spot is seriously underrated....I catch 30 and 40 lbers and no, that's not an exaggeration. There are so many big cats here that it almost feels like cheating. Half a big bluegill on the outgoing tide. You don't have to cast too far. They are feeding the shallow water that drops quickly off into the deep water. 

They even like nightcrawlers here. When I'm bored, I walk down to the bridge and mess with the snakeheads.

Md freshwater licence covers this part of the VA Potomac. 

If jogers, who don't fish, stop by to ask questions - I just go into my foreign guy act.


----------

